# Recomendations on a Rangefinder for $120 or less? Dogs et mine



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Bass Pro shops has one on sale for "I think" 99 bucks.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

i'm liking my redfield raider. cheap, basic and works well.


----------



## kensell (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe able to get a used one for less than 120, most are usually more especially if you want ARC new.


----------

